# Multiplex I'm the uk



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi I'm from the UK and I'm struggling to find some multiplex to use for some slingshots, if anyone knows where I can find some please let me know 
Much apprishiated 
Matt


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Travis perkins do high layer, they go from 3mmish to 25mm. 18mm included.

They sell it by huge sheets but it may be worth it 

It may also be worth checking the offcut/scrap sections of B&Q. it tends to be lower quality but fine for non heavy bands!


----------



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay thanks il check them thanks


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

If you really can't find it, Gamekeeper John sells some on his website

http://www.gamekeeper-catapults.co.uk/


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

I buy off cuts from B&Q. They're only around a fiver for a bit around 2 ft square or so, but I've had one for 2 quid !

Building sites, skips - I look all over the place. Free is better than paying.................... !

Good luck mate !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You can also find stuff made from it in thrift stores and car boot sales.


----------

